# How to keep boneless/skinless thighs moist?



## dadwith4daughters (May 20, 2008)

Seems I wasn't thinking when I bought the 10lbs of thighs from Sams last weekend. Not too sure how to Q these without drying out. My first thought was a bacon wrap with a brine. Any thoughts?


----------



## walking dude (May 20, 2008)

sounds good.........brine then wrap with bacon...........you should be good


----------



## smokewatcher (May 20, 2008)

Brining is good....I love brine. :)


----------



## aussiemick (May 20, 2008)

Recently when I did some thighs from a 10lb bag from Walmart I brined them for 14-16 hours then i put them on the grill and put a sauce on them and they stayed moist for me. I think i have pics of them on here somewhere


----------



## white cloud (May 20, 2008)

Bacon is an excellent moisterizer, My wife uses it every morning. Oh yeah brining is good too. You have done your homework.


----------



## richoso1 (May 20, 2008)

What walking Dude said.


----------



## geek with fire (May 20, 2008)

I guess I'm the odd man out.  I've never been pleased with brined chicken.  I think it just takes on too much salt.  I might be doing something wrong, but I just don't care for it.

I agree with the bacon thing (bacon make everything better).  But, if you really are throwing health out the window, you can always reduce bacon to hot grease and inject it in the chicken while the grease is still liquid.  I have done that with boneless skinless breasts, and man-o-man is it good.

However, since you got boneless skinless, I'm guessing health reasons were being considered.  Now, this isn't smoking, but the best way to keep chicken moist (skin or not) is to coat it in mayo and cook it at high heat (grilling temps).  I like to take about a cup of mayo and add diced garlic, black pepper, salt, onion powder, and a little bit of ground cloves.  Mix it up and slather it on the chicken.  Grill it to 160 and smile.


----------



## dadwith4daughters (May 20, 2008)

Geek, I probably SHOULD have bought these for health reasons, but I bought them purely due to ignorance. Maybe it's that I get so dang excited in the meat section at Sams. Anyway, nice touch on the mayo. I may try that with a few of 'em and will report back.

Now for your brining challenge. You must be keeping it in the brine too long. There's belief on this forum that it's not possible to keep it in too long. I think it is. When I brine chicken, bone-in thighs get the stuff for only 2 hours. As my batch is boneless, I'll probably only brine for an hour. Turkey's are a minimum of 6 maximum of 12 for me. I mix 1/2 cp sugar, 1/2 cp kosher salt with one quart of water. Try it and I'm sure you'll never go back to non-brined birds.


----------



## carpetride (May 20, 2008)

I've not tried bacon but can attest that you won't go back to a non-brined bird! I tend to cook up skinless/boneless breast for my wife and throuw some honey into the brine and maybe a stick of rosemary in as well while heating it up. Be creative you'll definitely taste the difference.


----------



## seaham358 (May 21, 2008)

I cook these all the time, one of my fav smokes.  I just rub in OO and put on some rub and smoke at 225ish.  They never dry out.. There is enough fat in the thigh you don't need to do anything.   what ever you do I'm sure they will come out great, its a good piece of meat to smoke..


----------



## navionjim (May 21, 2008)

This will sound wierd, but others will back me up, I think they will anyway. Slather those things with MAYO before you smoke em! It will seal the meat but still allow the smoke to get in. Makes a great color and you will never tast the mayo itself. Its eggs and oil after all. I use it on all my birds.
Jimbo


----------



## davenh (May 21, 2008)

I agree with seaham, dark meat is hard to dry out. I'd skip the brine. Rub with some oil or a spray of Pam, rub or season.


----------



## jbchoice1 (May 21, 2008)

or miracle whip instead of mayo.  it'll give a nice twist.


----------



## navionjim (May 21, 2008)

Damn sorry Geek/Josh! I didn't see your post before I jumped in there. What the hell he got the mayo thing from three sides now!
Jimbo


----------



## sjb3 (May 21, 2008)

I do alot of boneless-skinless thighs on the smoker and have never used a brine, just put on your favorite rub or what ever you like. I just smoked some last night @ 325-350, they were even moist when I microed them at work today. Let us know how they turn out.


----------



## waysideranch (May 21, 2008)

I recommend the brine.  Mop thruout the smoke.  Getting it off at the right time is the key.  When you think its looking done, pull one and cut it open.  Enjoy.


----------



## memphisbud (May 21, 2008)

I agree with ya Seaham....good smoker because of the fat....also takes on whatever flavors you rub/marinate them with really well. Could also put a water pan, if not under, then close to the meat, but close enough to the fire to make the smoke a bit wetter....that would keep them from drying so much.


----------



## sumosmoke (May 21, 2008)

With all of the suggestions and 10 lbs of thighs, how about a little experiment? Try some with brine, some without; some with mayo, some without ... etc ... Whatever fits to your taste buds (and I'm sure one of them will) is your match, plus you've tried an assortment of stuff recommended on the forum. 

Never having smoked any type of chicken, yet, I'm anxious to see how you treat those babies!


----------



## dadwith4daughters (May 21, 2008)

I'll do some testing with a complete Q-view. I love brined birds, so NOT brining will be hard for me. But the mayo, miracle whip, bacon, or nuttin at all will be a fine test. I may just have to get some more bird.

Thanks for all the comments.

And NavionJim...no such thing as too much mayo. Appreciate the comment.


----------



## geek with fire (May 21, 2008)

Amen Brother(s)!  Another variable you might want to add to the equation is homemade mayo.  Alton Brown had an old Good Eats on last night showing how to make it in your food processor.  I'll bet homemade with fresh eggs would be richer and would penatrate the chicken better.

Hope your tests go well for you!


----------



## richtee (May 21, 2008)

Geek... Poultry brine needs a slight adjustment from a solid meat brine. Bird's weight is alot higher in bone as opposed to pork/beef. The brine salt content should be dropped perhaps 25%, cure rates for curing poultry are about half the normal amount used for bacons/jerkys, etc.


----------



## geek with fire (May 21, 2008)

Yea, I've tried several variations but all still seems too salty.  But like DWD's wrote above, I'm sure I had them in there too long.  I'll take one for the team and give it another shot; only because you guys seem to rave about brining.  If I didn't respect your all's opinions, I'd call ya' nuts.....but I wouldn't do that to you.....cough....


----------



## seaham358 (May 22, 2008)

Here is some thighs that have some OO and rub only..


----------



## peculiarmike (May 22, 2008)

The best way to keep ANY type of meat "moist" is simply DO NOT OVER COOK IT. 
You see, THAT is what dries it out.
Period. Them's the facts.
Cooking to temperature is your best bet.
But............ what do I know? I've only smoked a couple things.


----------

